# Bridging Visa



## KingKong (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi All,

I was looking for some assistance around bridging visa A Class WA please.

My wife is currently on this visa until Immigration make their decision on our marriage. Her bridging visa is an extension from her student visa that has restricted work hours. 

My question is; can she apply for any other visa that allows her to work additional / unrestricted hours?

If so what would the process be to apply?

Thanks KingKong


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Bridging visa A comes with full work rights.

I'm currently on the same bridging visa (A class WA). The last visa I held prior to this was a visitor visa (no work rights) but I have full work rights now.

It's attached to your previous visa but it's not an extension of it, if that makes sense.


----------



## KingKong (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi Ramah,

Thanks for your reply, Its confusing when you read online that a bridging visa is the same terms as previous visa but you can stay in Aus.

I guess my wife's employer can check her status if they are unsure.

Cheers


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

KingKong said:


> Hi Ramah,
> 
> Thanks for your reply, Its confusing when you read online that a bridging visa is the same terms as previous visa but you can stay in Aus.
> 
> ...


You can check for yourself to be sure 

All the allowances and restrictions will be written in her bridging visa grant letter.

If you look towards the bottom of the letter, it will tell you about studying and working.

For example mine says:
"Permission to work
When your bridging visa (class WA) is in effect, you will have full permission to work."


----------



## Dawgreen (Sep 30, 2017)

Your wife can check her work status using the VEVO online system .


----------

